# Ready to Lean Out



## Skyliner (Aug 20, 2002)

My 2nd journal in this forum. Still remember the first time I made a journal here I was about 123 lbs at at least 18% BF with a 33 inch waist. After a year plus of correct training/diet, I have successfully reduced my BF and raise my way to 161 lbs (73 kgs). Not all that impressive, but I believe I can improve alot more.

*In a Nutshell*

Age: 19
Height: 5 ft 8
Weight: 160 lbs
Goals: Lose at least 10 lbs of BF and gain as much lean muscles as possible
Suppliments: 100% Protein Whey, Pro Performance Creatine, Multi-Vit, Vit-C, Flax Seed Oil
Fav Exercise: Close Grip Bench Press

My lifts sucks, plain and simple. To be honest they are pretty decent when compared to the ppl in this gym I train in (it's a club and I'm from Singapore). However, that does not means I'm strong, but rather the ppl in my gym are mostly lifters that doesn't, uh, lift heavy. What's my max lift? Just read on and be 'impress' by it.

As you read earlier, I will be cutting. At 160lbs? Not too sure how much can I cut, but I won't stop until I have that lean look at about 10% BF (currently at about 15%?) 

My routine will be...

Monday: Chest and Back, Abs
Tuesday: Cardio (maybe 2 times)
Wednesday: Legs
Thursday: Cardio
Friday: Delts, Arms, Abs, Cardio (optional)

_Chest and Back, Abs_

1) Low Incline DB Bench Press: 3 x 8-10
2) Dips: 2 x 8-10
3) Flyes: 1 x 10
4) Chin Ups (shoulder width): 3 sets to failure
5) Bent Over Barbell Row: 3 x 6-8
6) Deadlift: 2 x 6-8
7) Wide Grip Pulldowns: 2 x 8-10
8) DB Shrugs: 2 x 12-15
9) Hanging Leg Raises: 1-2 x 12-15

_Legs_

Gopro's Leg Workout (which he posted in Training Forums)

_Delts, Arms, Abs_

1) Side Lateral Raises: 3 x 8-10
2) Wide Grip Upright Rows: 2 x 6-8
3) DB Curls: 3 x 8-10
4) Hammer Curls: 2 x 8-10
5) Close Grip Bench Press: 3 x 6-8
6) Skullcrushers: 2 x 8-10
7) Reverse Crunches: 2 x 15-20

I will keep it updated tommorow, which will be leg day. Cya than.


----------

